# Hello I am an addict



## Tclem (Dec 13, 2015)

Yep this is getting crazy. I got another email today wondering when I'm going to make some hair sticks and quit making knives. Lol
18 to start working on
Don't know what I'll do with all of them

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 13, 2015)

Hair knives . . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2015)

Probably should start sending the finished ones to me to lighten yer burden....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 13, 2015)

I really like the wind chime idea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 13, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Yep this is getting crazy. I got another email today wondering when I'm going to make some hair sticks and quit making knives. Lol
> 18 to start working on
> Don't know what I'll do with all of them
> 
> ...


Tclem. .....is that pattern....ummmm how do you come up with the shape.....
Oh by the way I wouldn't worry bout what your gonna do with em......I believe some ideas are gonna surface......actually don't ya think sending your product to different parts of the country.......be glad to be an agent here in Ohio, ripjack13 propably cover the eastern sea board........


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 13, 2015)

Go Tony go !


----------



## Tclem (Dec 13, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> Tclem. .....is that pattern....ummmm how do you come up with the shape.....
> Oh by the way I wouldn't worry bout what your gonna do with em......I believe some ideas are gonna surface......actually don't ya think sending your product to different parts of the country.......be glad to be an agent here in Ohio, ripjack13 propably cover the eastern sea board........


Just kinda found this felt good in my hand and listening to others opinion. Also have a bunch of patterns from tom


----------



## Strider (Dec 18, 2015)

Have to obtain one before you start boosting and give skyhigh prices!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 18, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> Tclem. .....is that pattern....ummmm how do you come up with the shape.....
> Oh by the way I wouldn't worry bout what your gonna do with em......I believe some ideas are gonna surface......actually don't ya think sending your product to different parts of the country.......be glad to be an agent here in Ohio, ripjack13 propably cover the eastern sea board........


I can cover the Gulf Coast area!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 18, 2015)

Well to bad y'all do t live in Mississippi lol


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 19, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Well to bad y'all do t live in Mississippi lol


Work'd there a bunch. ...that count...?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 19, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Well to bad y'all do t live in Mississippi lol


been through there a few times !!


----------



## Tclem (Dec 19, 2015)

Guess I need to setup an assembly line and get busy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

